# Happy Birthday Rox



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

Today our baby girl is 1 year young ... Jeeeh, how time goes by soooooooo fast... I remember like the day of yesterday the 22nd of November when our girl came home for the very, very first time and she could fit in my handbag !! Now she is like 35kg heavy, 62 cm high at her shoulders, and still super super puppy like !!!! 

I love you to bits my gentle giant girl !!! 

P.S. I'll take a picture later tonight and try to put it on here


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

First pic: one of the first days she was in our family
Pic two: how can you not close this adorable lady in your heart
Pic three: this was NOT foodguarding, she was just chewing when I took her picture !!
Pic 4: where is my food????
Pic 5: how she looks today !!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-Day Rox.You are a beautiful girl. Have lots of goodies to eat and many toys.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl. Hope that you have many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!


----------

